# Growing into a cupboard ???



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all ! I got an empty space that can be use for home growing, but it's a bite unusual. If could be nice if you can comment on the possibility that this space can offer for a first grower who strictly wants to have is own...medication ! Here are the info and pictures (I'll cut short the yap yap) : 

Dimensions : 
38 inches wide
25 inches height
18 inches depth 

This space is located in the basement where I live (min temperature 55 max temperature 77. I can manage the temperature thought). Good air ventilation IF I open the doors of course). For the shelves, they can be removed by a snap. 

Please, feedback ! 

PS : Forgot to mention that this cupboard is in a closet  !


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

I personly think thats to small, but it could be done.


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 24, 2007)

How much more space should I look ?


----------



## Bubby (Jul 25, 2007)

Take out the middle shelf, and you've got yourself enough room for a small grow.

Don't expect to grow without tying the plants down though.. even if assuming you can cram 3foot fluorescents in there, you're very limited on height. Try to find square plant pots to use the space more efficiently. Don't even think about buying tall/sativa strains.. seriously consider lowryder strains.

Is that the only place you can grow in? You'll thank yourself later if you find space which'll allow 3 or 4 feet growing room for the plant. If you're sure that's the only place, then we can make it work.. it'll just be more of a challenge.

:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2007)

You could also try Scrog (Screen of Green) method. just put CFL's on the shelf and use the adjustment on the sides to raise and lower the lights. put a screen and just use the screen to keep the canopy very even.


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Couple of suggestions, if you have the space:
A: turn it on it's side to give yourself some more height (if possible).
B: cut a hole in the top of the cupboard so you can place the light fixture flush with the top rather than losing precious inches leaving it hanging down.


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 25, 2007)

Glad to see a community that takes the time to help ! Thanks for the advices.  I want indeed a small grow. In fact, the only reason I want to grow my own weed is for personnal use. For the shelf, I was planning to remove it but I was just too lazy *** to remove it for the picture. I'm planning to try the northern light (a friend of mind got plenty), so I think I can manage the height problem. As we speak, this is the only place I can think off, even if I'm a house owner (girlfriends takes way too much room ! :hairpull. BOORADLEY : nice idea, but can't do. I called it "cupboard", but the top of this "cupboard" is actualy the ceiling. So, it can't be turned (well, not without putting this down to piece and rebuild it from scratch). So I think I will need to build something. I need to have a stealthy growing place, without odors and cheap ($$$). 

If you don't mind, I have another concern : If I manage to grow 2-3 plants and have all the buds ready to smoke, what can I do with these plants after I've gone throught all the process ? Are they re-usable (dumb question maybe) ? If I clone them, How long can I keep the cutting ? What special care I need ? If a post exist on these subjects, feel free to give me the links !


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

one or two would be the max i would try growing there


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 25, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> one or two would be the max i would try growing there



So I can't even think of seperate this space in two (one veggie other growing). :doh:


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all

Just found a new place to grow. I don't have a picture but here's the spec :1.83 depth, 3.85 width and more than 5 feet high (it's a wardrobe...). My question is the following : Witch lightning system are you suggesting ? I realy want a HPS or MH, but I care for the distance. I saw the chart but for a reason or another, I can't see if I will be allright. 

PS : I can extend the height to almost 6.4 feet if needed. 

Thanks (and sorry for my grammar, it's late and I'm a northern frog).


----------



## Love2GrowLove2Smoke (Jul 30, 2007)

Depends how much money you wana spend ...?


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I have in mind a 250 watts HPS sun-agro. I can have the whole kit for 220CAD (around 212 USD). I was asking an open question to see if people would point that option. Is fluo T5 are a good option for a small grower (max 3-4 plants) ?


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 30, 2007)

Another thing : if I go with the HPS lamp above, will it be ok to germinated with that too ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

Leavin a wide set of variables out. 3 things we'll need to know up front.
1. Whats your total budget?
2. What size grow area do you have to work with
3. Soil or Hydro


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 31, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Leavin a wide set of variables out. 3 things we'll need to know up front.
> 1. Whats your total budget?
> 2. What size grow area do you have to work with
> 3. Soil or Hydro


1. Total budget is 200-300$. I was planning to put white paper board inside insted of painting. The back of this closet can be fully open, so I think I can manage the heat only with a small stand alone ventillator. I prefer cheap solution than optimum solution (for my first try at least). 

2. Grow area (H/W/D) : 5 feet x 3.85 x 1.83

3. Soil. I want to keep it simple. In fact, if it can give you an indication of what I'm aiming for, if somebody tell me that I can get 5% more THC by doing something very demanding, I won't do it. I want reasonable result with reasonable effort (don't get me wrong, I WILL do effort, but I have other things to care, like most of us).


----------



## booradley (Jul 31, 2007)

With that height, you are not going to be able to do a simple grow. It will require A  LOT of attention to grow with thos  height restrictions. It can be done, but you will have to train the plant to grow pretty much horizontal. You can also do a SOG, but that requires many little plants started from clones of the same mother (usually).

Oh, also, HPS and paper sounds like a bad idea to me.  HPS can get really hot. In your space, I'd almost suggest going with 4ft floros! If you can afford t-5s, people here swear by them!


----------



## The Virgin Grower (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, looks like I need to review the whole thing. Didn't tink about the fire hazard :doh:

Well, thanks to everybody and I'll let you know if I'm going in taking considration of all theses advices. 

:joint:


----------

